# Hello from another new 3.2 V6 owner!



## Geo! (Aug 30, 2009)

That's me back in the Audi fold again; I to have just bought a 53 plate 3.2V6 DSG TT this week and am truly delighted with it.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Geo! (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome folks!


----------

